# Solved: Should I use a WD-40 to clean a computer fan?



## yonyz

Hi,

One of my two computer's case's fan is extremely noisy.
I cleaned it using hair fan and sprayed it with a WD-40 spray, but the noise got back after a week or so.

How should I clean it so it will stay quiet for as long as possible?


----------



## Frank4d

The fan bearings are going bad so any fix is going to be temporary. A drop of light machine oil will probably work for a while. Long term solution is to replace the fan.


----------



## yonyz

I don't got the money to buy a new fan at the moment, so I think I'll use a machine oil.

I have a Bohin Machine Oil.
It's probably pretty old, because I can't find it anywhere on the net.

Will it be fine if I use it?


----------



## Noyb

Do NOT use WD40 .. on anything you care about.


----------



## oil painter

yonyz said:


> I don't got the money to buy a new fan at the moment, so I think I'll use a machine oil.
> 
> I have a Bohin Machine Oil.
> It's probably pretty old, because I can't find it anywhere on the net.
> 
> Will it be fine if I use it?


You must be very broke if you can't afford a computer fan. They run about $5 for the regular fan and about $15 for the motherboard fan. Much cheaper than having it sieze and burning out the mother board and I wouldn't use oil or anything else on it


----------



## yonyz

Well, I can afford a $5 fan, but my current fan has started making noise a year after I bought the PC (it's a Thermaltake case-bundled fan), but I wonder if getting one of the more expensive fans (like the Zalman fans) will be a better choice?


----------



## Blackmirror

Well take it off and give it a good clean


----------



## yonyz

Let's assume I'm going to clean the fan.
How do I do that?


----------



## Blackmirror

yonyz said:


> Let's assume I'm going to clean the fan.
> How do I do that?


I used a paintbrush

OMG i was so ashamed


----------



## mcs2315

I usually pull the fan and if there is a label on the fan blade, I fold it back halfway and put two drops of lightweight oil onto the motor shaft. First of course use compressed air to blow out any excess dust. Also, read http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial118.html


----------



## oil painter

Clean it with compressed air-- you buy it in a can--in computer stores or hardware stores. I find hardware stores are cheaper. The can lasts for a few years. Hold the center of the fan so it doesn't turn, hold the can about 8 inches away and press the triger. Takes every bit of dust off. I also blow the dust off the power supply and anywhere else it is inside and blow my keyboard too.

Back to fans. My first computer began making a noise 2 weeks after I got it so the fans were defective right from the factory. I use the cheaper fans and have had no trouble with them, but I check them for loosness every time I blow the dust out of my computer. If they are loose--move back and forth essily--not round and round-- I change them.


----------



## yonyz

Are you sure the compressed air can lasts a few years?
I remember my brother bought one a few years ago. It lasted 2 hours.


----------



## oil painter

I guess it depends how often and how long you use it. I can't remember how long my last ones lasted. I know I've had this can for 1 1/2 years and I use it only on my computer. I blow it out about 3 times a year but I don't have much dust in mine, because I have an extra fan installed to blow outward and that gets rid of a lot of dust


----------



## Drabdr

As has been stated, do not use oil or WD40 on the fan. It will weigh the blades down, thus working the motor harder. Also, the fan will sling the oil and such all over the inside of the computer.

As was mentioned, I admire being budget-minded. But I believe a can of compressed air is a necessary expense if you have a computer. You should periodically clean the fan; I also clean the keyboard.


----------



## yonyz

So all I need to clean a computer fan is a can of compressed air?
So the noise is absolutely due to cumulative dust?


----------



## Noyb

> So the noise is absolutely due to cumulative dust?


I doubt that is the reason .. But it might be.

If you clean it with a can of compressed air ... Hold the fan blades so it doesn't over spin the fan...
and use short bursts of air.

Over spinning the fan can *cause* a noisy fan.


----------



## oil painter

I didn't say that, but it might be. If after you clean it if it still makes a noise wait an hour or so (because sometimes dust can get into the power supply but that only lasts a short while and then it's gone) If it's still there then change the fans and if you clean it a few times a year the fans will last longer because they are not carrying around that layer of dust


----------



## yonyz

Well, I'm not going to open my computer's case just because there's a chance that dust is the cause for it's fan's problem.
If it's not the dust, then what else could it be?

I want to cover all the things that might cause the problem.


----------



## Noyb

You really should open it up and clean out the dust.
Dust can cause problems worse than noisy fans .. like overheating.

This should be a normal maintenance routine.
How often you do this .. Will depend on how long you've used it and the environment it's in.

Make sure the power is disconnected when you do this.


----------



## oil painter

If you've used it for 2 years and never blew it out there must be a ton of dust in there. It's no big deal to open the case. The side just slides off or sometimes you have to undo the screws at the back. 
Noyb's right it should be a normal maintence routine. Don't do it and you can burn out the mother board and hard drive. If you don't want to do it yourself call a tech. Mine does it and changes the fans for $30-$40 depending on how many and which fans need replacing


----------



## yonyz

What else should I do other than clean the dust off the fan with a compressed air can?
Some suggest using oil, some suggest not using oil.
I'm confused.

*Edit:*
I usually clean my computer on the front porch, so the sun helps me see what I'm doing.
Can the sun damage the components of a computer?


----------



## JohnWill

The clear solution here is to buy a fan. Even a $5 fan will last a year or so, and for the time you put all this effort into the issue, you could have purchased a case of them!


----------



## Drabdr

Good morning, John.



JohnWill said:


> The clear solution here is to buy a fan. Even a $5 fan will last a year or so, and for the time you put all this effort into the issue, you could have purchased a case of them!


Exactly. There are times to fix things, and there are times to replace.

1.Turn the computer off, and clean the existing blades and intake. Don't use WD-40, or any type of oil. 
2. Turn the computer on. If the problem is fixed; great. If not, then replace the fan.

Regardless of the outcome, I think Noyb's last post should be pasted on the wall and followed with rigor. Dust is not good for fans and electronic parts. Routine cleaning is essential.


----------



## yonyz

OK, I'll clean it and replace if needed.
How often should I clean my PC?


----------



## gm3

yonyz said:


> How often should I clean my PC?


How often do you do a thorough cleaning of your home.


----------



## yonyz

I don't.


----------



## gm3

yonyz said:


> I don't.


My guess would be... the inside of your computer is probably as dirty as your house. 

As has been mentioned cleaning the inside of your computer is quite important.


----------



## Noyb

gm3 said:


> ...As has been mentioned cleaning the inside of your computer is quite important.


A Dirty house will not self destruct.


----------



## yonyz

My house is not dirty.
As a teenager, I just clean my room once in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## JohnWill

I normally open up the case of my machine every few months and blow all the dust out. It doesn't get too dusty in that time, though I certainly get enough dust to make me think it was worth the trouble.


----------



## yonyz

So let me sum it all up:

-Clean the case once in a few months 
-Never use oil on any PC components (including fans)
-Use a can of compressed air to clean tight spots

Thank you all.


----------



## hrlow2

Lose nothing but a little time by trying. May or may not save some$$$.


----------



## peterlo

I have gained a fair bit of practical experience with power supply fans.
Most of my power supplies have been of the budget type & the fans are much the same, utilising sintered bronze bushes, pre-oiled at factory. 
When the oil starts to dry up the fans become noisy.
By this time the fans will be dirty & dust laden.
My procedure to bring back into quiet service:
1) Remove the PC case power supply, & then remove the fan, the power leads (12VDC) to the fan will usually unplug, but occasionally I have had to cut the wires which means you will need to reconnect either by soldering or using any screw type insulated wire joiner (available very cheaply in blocks at any Radio Shack type store).
2) Hold the fan outer case, & with a small stiff artists type paintbrush just clean off the dirt & dust, do this from both sides until the whole unit is clean.
3) You will find a "stuck on" manufacturers label on one side of the fan covering the centre hub.
Peel this back carefully try not to rip it, its usually an ali foil label.
This gives you access to the main fan bearing. Sit the fan down so that the shaft is vertical & place two drops of oil (any f*****g oil will do I have used clean engine oil & light sewing machine oil), whilst rotating the fan blade. Blowing on the fan should get it spinning quite fast & allows the oil to penetrate quite fast. NOTE try not to let oil spill onto the surrounding area where adhesive should still be present.
4) Now replace or fold back into place the ali foil label & press firmly down so that the adhesive seals off the cavity.
Note I have occasionally seen a a rubber disc under the foil label which acts as a seal, if you see this just be carefull when you remove & replace.
5) You can use leads from your car battery or any 12 V battery charger to supply testing power to your fan which should now be running with very little noise although it nay be noisier than when new.
6) Refit to your PC power supply & refit the power supply to the PC case.
I guarantee this works very well 9 times out of 10.


----------



## JohnWill

My experience is similar for step #1, step #2 is replace the fan with a new $5 ball bearing fan.


----------



## peterlo

John,

I guess if you have access (at a mere $5) to a new fan, then that would be the wisest choice.
In Australia I have seen replacement fans only in the range $12 to $24 & even then I believe they were the bronze bush type.
Generally speaking ball bearings will outlast bushes but they are not as quiet, again generally speaking.
My post was to inform how, at almost zero cost, a noisy fan could be recovered.

Peter O


----------



## JohnWill

YIKES! That would make me think twice. 

http://www.jtecdirect.com/product_info.php?products_id=126&osCsid=595cdb216f5db44252ae381ba0d4833a

http://www.vpccomputers.com/ssproduct.asp?pf_id=1010829962

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200027

No way I'd pay that much, especially for a sleeve bearing fan!


----------



## Blackmirror

Fans get noisy if they are clogged with dust

get in there and give it a clean


----------



## peterlo

Hi again,

I am aware that on line purchases can present the illusion of very low cost components.
But if you buy on-line a replacement fan, say at say Newegg; then you will need to wait about 6 days for an international delivery, & you will end up paying P & P. 
So a US$5 fan could end up costing more than $10 & you'd have to wait, assuming of course that you are not local to the supplier.

As an example last year I bought on-line a watch at US$0.99, by the time it arrived at my front door in Australia, it cost me US$14.50 or thereabouts, decent sort of watch & I was NOT ripped off, I knew the costs beforehand.

So if you are in a hurry, or dead broke, or just want to fiddle then my clean & oil routine can be relied on to work.
Note dust alone is rarely the sole source of noise, but that's easily established by testing after cleaning & before oiling.

Peter O


----------



## hrlow2

Do you know anybody around that might have an old junker PC that might let you have an old workable fan?Friend would be best way to go.


----------



## yonyz

I ended up cleaning the fan from dust and oiling it.
It's been a week since I did it, and the fun is still dead quiet.
I first went to a local computer store, but they wanted $22 for a Raidmax fan.
I also brought my previously-noisy Thermaltake fan, and they said that the Raidmax is as good as the Thermaltake one, so I didn't buy it.

P.S. The store had no cheaper fans.


----------



## Blackmirror

This was my fan before i cleaned 6 inches dust from it


----------

